

We dump 8 million tons of plastic into the ocean each year. Where does it go? - percept
http://www.vox.com/2015/2/12/8028267/plastic-garbage-patch-oceans

======
Galacticus
Thankfully, humans are trapped in gravity wells and aren't advanced enough to
bother anyone else.

Bunch of pigs!

~~~
informatimago
Speak for yourself. I've always disposed properly all plastic bags that went
my way.

